# Tests you suggested earlier



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Dear Peter

I contacted you in September about tests prior to starting icsi (I'm 35, dh is 38 1 nat pg last yr ended in missed misc at 9 wks, 2 sperm tests revealed male factor).

Further to your advice I wrote to my clinic asking for results for white cell count, antibody and morphology. I also asked about sperm DNA frag test.

It has taken a month to get a reply which is:

white cell normal
morphology - don't know as too few to test (sperm <100,000 per ml)
antibody - this is not relevant to conception or miscarriage, so no need to test
DNA frag - not routine, only research tool, and won't tell us if more likely to misc with husband's sperm anyway

They don't feel it is worth us having any further tests prior to tx. Suggest I start on day 2 protocol to have 1 tx before Christmas (is this better/worse than day 21?)

Clinic are friendly and helpful and have very good reputation as far as I can tell and good results. Are we being 'fobbed off' or should we just get on with it

Any advice woud be a great help.

Thanks, Peter.

Imogen and David.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Imogen said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> I contacted you in September about tests prior to starting icsi (I'm 35, dh is 38 1 nat pg last yr ended in missed misc at 9 wks, 2 sperm tests revealed male factor).
> 
> ...


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Dear Peter

Thanks for your very speedy response 

It has reassured me that your comments on the morphology and antibody questions are the same as the clinics. Would it be right to think that after our 1st tx they will have looked at dh's (few) sperm more closely and will be able to give us a better idea on this??

Confused re your final comment: 'I would try again and see how it goes' - do you mean try again to get them to do the dna frag test, or try another (it will be our 1st) cycle of tx?

Hope to hear from you soon.

Thanks again.

Imogen and David.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Imogen said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> Thanks for your very speedy response
> 
> ...


----------

